# Nudist Beach



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

A mother and father take their 6-year-old son to a nude beach. As the boy walks along the sand, he notices that many of the women have boobs bigger than his mother's so he goes back to ask her why that is so. She tells her son, "The bigger they are, the sillier the lady is." The boy, pleased with the answer, goes to play in the ocean but returns to tell his mother that many of the men have larger ''things'' than his dad does. She replies, "The bigger the 'thing' is, the dumber the man is." Again satisfied with her answer, the boy goes back to the ocean to play some more. Shortly thereafter, the boy returns again, and promptly tells his mother, "Daddy is talking to the silliest lady on the beach and the longer he talks, the dumber he gets."


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Wallsendmag II said:


> A mother and father take their 6-year-old son to a nude beach. As the boy walks along the sand, he notices that many of the women have boobs bigger than his mother's so he goes back to ask her why that is so. She tells her son, "The bigger they are, the sillier the lady is." The boy, pleased with the answer, goes to play in the ocean but returns to tell his mother that many of the men have larger ''things'' than his dad does. She replies, "The bigger the 'thing' is, the dumber the man is." Again satisfied with her answer, the boy goes back to the ocean to play some more. Shortly thereafter, the boy returns again, and promptly tells his mother, "Daddy is talking to the silliest lady on the beach and the longer he talks, the dumber he gets."


 :lol:


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Silly Daddy


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)




----------

